# Does anyone Doodle?



## madisonl702 (Feb 20, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone draws when they're bored.. If you do, snap a pic of it and share! Thanks


----------



## selbert (Feb 20, 2014)

This is a fun idea! I don't have any doodles but here's a painting I did!


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 20, 2014)

I do sometimes, but I usually throw them away or lose them, lol! Here's a drawing I did, though. I usually do photography rather than drawing or anything TOO artistic, LOL.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 20, 2014)

You all have awesome art! I gotta try drawing more, I'm not that good though


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 20, 2014)

I learned this thing called Celtic Knotting, this is what it looks like..


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 21, 2014)

I really only do cartoons. Im horrible at real life things but heres a few of my drawings


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

You're really good at drawing cartoons! Wow..


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you  the Popeye one I drew for our pilot when we flew to California for a rabbit convention. He was very surprised!


----------



## evilhare (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep... I do a webcomic about a bad rabbit gone horribly good at www.jaketheevilhare.com, but my better art is at www.darkfell.com. Here's a shot from there, but RO is shrinking it


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

I love the Garfield drawing! It is amazing! You should draw a cartoon rabbit, maybe one of yours


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

That comic is so cool!


----------



## evilhare (Feb 21, 2014)

I got your cartoon rabbit right here


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

Cute


----------



## evilhare (Feb 21, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> Cute



Thanks, not sure why RO is making my pics so small. In this one Jake tells off the Apha Male, who says he's got a speech to make and goes off. 

JAKE: "Yeah, that's right, PUNK! Walk away!"

HERBIE (tortoise): "Um, Jake, he really does have a speech to make, and he's 300 times stronger than you."

JAKE: "Yeah, I'm sure that's what he's telling himself."


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 21, 2014)

I go through phases where I do Zen Doodles, if I could figure out how to post pictures I'd show a few, they are very amiturist (is that a word?) but it is very relaxing to do them.

I love the cartoon of Garfield and Pookie!!!


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm gonna try one of Bumble, but I'm as talented as a dead bug


----------



## Azerane (Feb 22, 2014)

Sure do. I originally started with colour pencils many years ago, and now do mostly digital work, though colour pencils are still my favourite. It just causes too much pain in my elbow if I use colour pencils too much. I always drew growing up, but my art really only got started as a regularly and well-developed thing when I joined the Lion King Fan-art Archive back in 2002. 12 years later I still draw Lion King fan-art, lol. So most of my art is cartoony animals, especially big cats with a very much Lion King influenced style.

Here's links to a couple of things, let me know if they don't work.
Most recent pic: http://azerane.deviantart.com/art/Panda-429874704 I rarely work in a realistic style, this was more experimentation.
http://fanart.lionking.org/Artists/Azerane/KintaruBirthdaySm.jpg
http://fanart.lionking.org/Artists/Azerane/Lilymud2013SecretSantaForSafism.jpg
http://fanart.lionking.org/Artists/Azerane/BrynForPeppersm.jpg
http://azerane.deviantart.com/art/Cuauhtzin-for-Leorgathar-397086897?q=gallery:Azerane/2838711&qo=13
http://azerane.deviantart.com/art/For-KanuTGL-397582924


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 23, 2014)

Anybody have any new ideas? I have "artist's block"


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is a picture my husband did of Lady. He took some artistic license with the background, but all in all I think that's her!

Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 23, 2014)

It is so cute!


----------



## kisha.princess (Feb 23, 2014)

here is one of my favorites  I have a lot more


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 24, 2014)

That is so cool. Maybe I will do that with a sunflower in the summer


----------



## lovelops (Feb 24, 2014)

kisha.princess said:


> View attachment 8359
> here is one of my favorites  I have a lot more



Wonderful line work. That is really nice!!! Have you taken formal classes?

Beautiful flowers..

Vanessa


----------



## savannahwilde (Feb 24, 2014)

I enjoy drawing and sketching. 

Here is some I did of my favourite Pokemon about a year ago now. (Pokemon is cool, okay? okay.) HAHA!


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are really good..
U


----------



## kisha.princess (Feb 25, 2014)

No I haven't taken formal classes! I would love to someday though!


----------



## kisha.princess (Feb 25, 2014)

Also love the pokemon my boyfriend and I met over pokemon hahaha


----------



## lovelops (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow the pokeman is great also! We got some talented people here on the board!!! 


Vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool stuff everyone 



kisha.princess said:


> View attachment 8359
> here is one of my favorites  I have a lot more



I LOVE botanic drawing, I simply don't have the patience for it. I can certainly see why it's a favourite


----------



## evilhare (Feb 27, 2014)

Love those flowers! I use the Pigma Micron pens, too. They rock!

Here's Katarina the Dragonslayer


----------



## madisonl702 (Mar 3, 2014)

Those pens are soo hard to find! Atleast where I'm at.


----------



## zombiesue (Mar 4, 2014)

I make my husband doodle for me. I have no talent for it ;___; but I have lots of ideas. He's a great artist with no ideas xD


----------



## Deapea (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep, I like to draw. I use colored pencils, mostly. I also use charcoal, graphite, pastels, and ink. I mostly do botanical drawings, pet portraits and human portraits. I also have journals full of doodles.

The flower (hibiscus) drawing is in colored pencil. The other drawings are both in graphite pencil.

BTW, I really enjoyed looking at everyone else's art on here. Very talented people, here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigBunny (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow. LOTS of really good talent.

I also draw and paint. Mainly paint. But i haven't for a long time and never taken pictures of anything... but I will now. I've painted a few bunnies in my time too... got to go dig them up after seeing this thread!


----------



## ChocoClover (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## evilhare (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's another one


----------



## Cinibunny (Apr 27, 2014)

These are my artwork i usually just draw anime but looking to go into more realistic paintings...


----------



## ChocoClover (May 15, 2014)

Look what I just did in class&#128522;


----------



## Cloud_the_bunny (May 15, 2014)

here's something I'm working on. It's a picture of my son, Riley. &#128522;


----------



## madisonl702 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice, haven't been on here in a long time.


----------

